
Australian Internet censorship plan in shreds - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2008/12/09/1228584820006.html
======
karmaVS
To all those who were against Telstra’s privatisation: this is why you were
wrong.

~~~
someperson
Telstra's privatization has done much more harm to Australia's internet than
good (Just look at the cost of Internet in Australia VS what it COULD be).

Privatizing Telstra, which owns the infrastructure (and resells it to
competitors), and selling it directly to consumers (through BigPond) was a
recipe for disaster.

The single act of not part taking in the trials doesn't make up for the huge
mistake the Howard government made in privatizing Telstra. (I'm all for
privatization, but the Howard government should have separated the (wholesale)
Infrastructure and retail businesses before selling it)

~~~
Maktab
Privatisation without proper deregulation is little better than maintaining a
state-owned monopoly.

When privatising, only one approach makes sense: Selling off all shares and
ownership stakes held by the government in the incumbent operator and taking
serious steps to make the regulatory environment as amenable to new
competitors as possible. If that means selling off the retail side and the
infrastructure side separately, so be it.

It's not privatisation that was the mistake, it was the half-hearted
politically timid way it was carried out that left Telstra as an effectively
monopolist entity with the regulatory environment to help it remain one.

------
danielh
Now, can somebody please forward this to the German Federal Minister for
Family Affairs?

[http://www.mywire.com/a/AFP/Germany-takes-aim-online-
child/8...](http://www.mywire.com/a/AFP/Germany-takes-aim-online-
child/8198512)

------
qqq
Ugh. This is why we shouldn't want the US Government providing all our
broadband.

~~~
ksvs
That and the fact that they'll spy on everyone even more than they do now.

------
newt0311
And another stupid idea goes down in flames (I hope). We need more govt.
failures like this. At least until politicians get tired of promoting idiotic
politically expedient barely half-thought out ideas.

~~~
anamax
> At least until politicians get tired of promoting idiotic politically
> expedient barely half-thought out ideas.

What color is the sky in your universe?

~~~
newt0311
One can hope...

------
stillmotion
Socialism at its finest.

